# rapidsvn



## nedry (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello will anyone port a program called rapidsvn to freebsd ports tree? It is a graphical svn client.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2019)

Why don't you try it yourself? You might even learn something new.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook

Edit: It actually already exists: devel/rapidsvn But it's been removed because it was broken for 6 months and the maintainer seems to have disappeared.


----------

